
Boeing’s Disaster Could Turn China into Aviation Superpower - howard941
https://www.thedailybeast.com/boeings-737-max-8-disaster-could-turn-china-into-aviation-superpower
======
NotPaidToPost
China will break the Boeing-Airbus duopoly, not because of Boeing's problems
but simply because they will be offering a third option.

They also have the domestic market to support vast sales number even before
looking at exporting, a bit like the incumbents have.

------
rurban
Not really. China's attempts to build those kinds of airplanes had been
largely unsuccessful so far, and it doesn't look promising. Only the Europeans
have been succesful. Airbus is the only one to fear. But that doesn't fit the
current Anti-China narrative.

------
deepVoid
It is time to break the duopoly and introduce competition into the market. It
is good for all customers.

